# First Turns in Boston!



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 8, 2012)

I made my first turns of the season this morning.  

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2012/11/dawn-patrol-in-heli-free-weston.html


----------



## Glenn (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 8, 2012)

Where is that Cat Rock?


----------



## kickstand (Nov 8, 2012)

Newpylong said:


> Where is that Cat Rock?



Weston, off 117.  Not sure of the street, but I'm pretty sure the turn is before Dairy Joy when going from Waltham.  I believe NELSAP has some info about the place.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 8, 2012)

Props to you! Well done.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 8, 2012)

Cat Rock park it is.  Although I didn't see any cats, I did see what looked like a coyote or dog print.


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2012)

I was seriously tempted to just go in my backyard the 20' down my slight hill.


----------



## marcski (Nov 8, 2012)

I got out this morning as well on my backcountry XC setup.  We got about 6" of heavy wet snow.  Felt great to be sliding on two sticks again!!!


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 8, 2012)

Good for you guys! Location Location, I was up in Maine and missed the storm


----------



## dmw (Nov 8, 2012)

I went out with an old beater snowboard to a sloped parking lot and a few steep embankments around 10 last night... Silly but fun, had to get out in it!


----------



## fiddletildeath (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 9, 2012)

Seeing that others were out there boarding/skiing in the thin cover somehow makes me feel less obsessive-compulsive.  So thanks.:smile:


----------



## marcski (Nov 9, 2012)

fiddletildeath said:


>



Welcome aboard, Fiddletildeath. Anyone that skis and is into the bluegrass is someone I'd enjoy hanging out with!




noreasterbackcountry said:


> Seeing that others were out there boarding/skiing in the thin cover somehow makes me feel less obsessive-compulsive.  So thanks.:smile:



Just because we do it too, doesn't mean you (or us) are any less obsessive-compulsive.  But, I have no qualms about my skiing addiction. .


----------



## Ice Queen (Nov 9, 2012)

Is that sidewalk a blue or black? Is it usually groomed? Any lodging nearby?


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

People are dying and and you're skiing in two inches of oatmeal!!?? Oh the humanity!


*hey what happened to my all caps?*


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 9, 2012)

Abubob said:


> *hey what happened to my all caps?*


It's a feature of vBulletin, turning all caps into lower case.  If you add a few lower case characters it should let you post as is.


----------



## fiddletildeath (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!  I'm looking forward to a ridiculous season of awesomeness!

Ice Queen - given the conditions, the sidewalk was rated a double black.  mandatory air off the sidewalk and sporadic shoveled driveways... however the lodging is luxurious, if you live here!


----------



## Ice Queen (Nov 9, 2012)

Double black is probably out of my league for now, I think I'll try Okemo instead.


----------

